# Building my J2 with extras ...



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

*Building my J2 with extras ...Photos added*

Here are some shots of my J2 under construction with some extra additions. I expect it will take anther week or so to complete the ceiling beams and lighting and I wil post some more shots soon. Thanks for watching. :wave:





 I used a keychain photo viewer for the map room monitor..


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's one beautiful J2 you got there !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing more. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Veeeery nice. I'm in for the whole build.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Nova Mike this looks awesome, My plan is kinda opposite of what you 
are doing . I am gonna finish the B9 robot and the next build on the 
books for me is this J2. Are you planning to light it?
I am happy you started this thread cuz
I think you have a super build going on there. I look forward to
more pics and posts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

*Addition pictures*

A few more as promised. Thanks guys for the kind comments:thumbsup::wave:

 Gun Storage cabinets

 Adding detail

 ceiling box beams installed will install side colour panels when paint dries

 Fusion core and main LED light switches.

 With Switch cover plate


Just a litte more to do and then touch up paint, all light wire concealed behind false walls was tricky to do but patience paid off.

More pictures to follow. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Nova Mike!

I have attended this forum very little in the last 3 months. So, I was missing important and interesting things here. I liked the way you did the extras without compromising the lighting behind the wall panels. 

Thread duly bookmarked for future reference.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Fernando for the kind comments, final paint touch ups are in the works will post final pictures Friday. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My compliments on a most creative & ambitious build. I love seeing the 'behind the scenes' bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

*Lighting and Controls*

Here are a few more, final pictures posting Saturday once light leaks are addressed. Thanks :wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The lighted detail on the cockpit control consoles is incredible. You'd think you were looking at the full sized set.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Outstanding!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

*Build final pictures*

Thanks Xenodyssey and Fernando for your kind comments 
Here are the final pictures, it was a fun build and I hope you enjoyed my project.

Cheers ! :wave:
Mike


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, just wow. Excellent!
And I love the carrot.:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Outstanding in every way! Thanks for the share and the smile.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Outstanding in every way! Thanks for the share and the smile.


And I thank you for the kind comments Cheers!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Wow, just wow. Excellent!
> And I love the carrot.:thumbsup:


Thanks again it was a lot of fun


----------

